# OK, who was it?



## jchoo (Dec 30, 2008)

I was just on Mouser's site trying to buy some Seoul P4 stars when all of a sudden they went from 100+ in stock to 89 backordered.

I guess someone is building some high CRI lights!


----------



## Sgt. LED (Dec 30, 2008)

THANK GOD!


----------



## csshih (Dec 30, 2008)

Oh SNAP!


----------



## jchoo (Dec 30, 2008)

I wound up having to buy bare emitters. Looks like whoever it was snatched up 200 each of the warm white and nautral white (both 93 CRI).

http://www.mouser.com/Search/ProductDetail.aspx?qs=tAn5ob3kyLKLiGQE4RdM5A==

http://www.mouser.com/Search/ProductDetail.aspx?qs=tAn5ob3kyLKdl6%2bzilUm3A==

Now my curiosity is really piqued...


----------



## mudman cj (Dec 30, 2008)

I think they are going to be pretty disappointed with the 3000K CCT LEDs. IMHO the 4000K CCT version is plenty warm. Perhaps they are for residential lighting applications though and not flashlights. :shrug:


----------



## TexLite (Dec 30, 2008)

mudman cj said:


> I think they are going to be pretty disappointed with the 3000K CCT LEDs. IMHO the 4000K CCT version is plenty warm. Perhaps they are for residential lighting applications though and not flashlights. :shrug:


 
I'll second that.The 4000K's are still pretty warm.

They still have S42180 bare emitters in stock,they are 4000K and 93 CRI,S2 flux bin,which is 60lm-70lm at 350mA.

For what its worth,I've seen the S42180's in the T bins available from a European dealer.

The plus side is Mouser will now re-stock,they might actually get a better bin.

-Michael


----------



## jchoo (Dec 30, 2008)

Yeah, I ordered 3 of the bare S42180s; one to mod my 3w Rayovac extreme and two for another project.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Dec 31, 2008)

Wasn't me I got mine a couple months ago.


----------

